# Mall Craft Shows



## Chay (Dec 22, 2012)

I am putting together my 2013 show schedule and was thinking about doing a couple of the mall craft shows. I have no experience working the mall shows nor have I ever been to one. Is there anyone here who wouldn't mind sharing their experiences?


----------



## Lindy (Dec 22, 2012)

Although I haven't done a mall craft show I do run a kiosk in the mall on a regular basis and I love how many people come through.  I think if it is properly advertised and promoted you will get the craft show shoppers as well as the mall regulars and it could be fabulous!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm curious Lindy, is it expensive to rent a kiosk? Would you recommend it as a soapers 1st business venture? I'm hoping to enter the retail sales arena this summer & I'm contemplating where to start.


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 23, 2012)

I have only done 1 mall craft show.  It was low cost and low sales.  There is a guy who runs alot of them in my state but his prices are high.  I have talked to 2 vendors who have done them with this guy and both have said not worth the money.  I do belive there are some good ones out there somewhere but I have not seen one.

Bruce


----------



## Lindy (Dec 23, 2012)

Arianna the cost is going to depend on where you live.  I live in a small city of about 16,000 people and I pay $45/day or $200 for 5 days.  I feel it is very worth while but you have to keep going in on a regular basis so you build on regulars as well as referrals.  You need to remember that the less you pay the less you can expect out of that mall.

If I were in a big city I would choose a busy mall but not one that the rental is out of reach and go in once a month for a 3 day weekend.  If your area does a lot of Sunday shopping (mine doesn't) then do a Friday - Sunday but I like Thursday to Saturday.  I also like doing a 6 day week as well because there are a lot of people who prefer to shop during the week and not on weekends.

You need to make sure you know your stuff and have created a strong 'brand' so that people will be able to tell your products from others.  Try to stand out from the crowd.  So make sure what type of image you want your company to portray and then design everything from there.  I strongly recommend having a professionally designed logo, it is worth the money because everything comes from that for your packaging, labels, colours for table covers and business cards.  THIS is the company I used and I was really happy with them.  If you know a designer you like then you should work with them but make sure you look at their portfolio.

Probably more answer than you were looking for huh....

*Bruce* that really sucks that the mall craft show didn't go well....  :?


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 24, 2012)

> Arianna the cost is going to depend on where you live. I live in a small city of about 16,000 people and I pay $45/day or $200 for 5 days. I feel it is very worth while but you have to keep going in on a regular basis so you build on regulars as well as referrals. You need to remember that the less you pay the less you can expect out of that mall.



There is 1 very busy mall near me.  I checked with them last year and could not belive the price.  They would do a minium of a 45 day contract,  cost was around $7,500 and once your sales topped $3,500 then they wanted 20% of your sales as well.  This place is always busy but man that is a lot of bars of soap that needs to be sold to break even.  Onother one near me said $450 per week, I'll try it sometime to see how it goes.

Hi Lindy.

Bruce


----------



## Lindy (Dec 24, 2012)

Holy Batman!  That is crazy talk....  Are there any kiosks there at all?  How in the name of all that is holy can you even begin to make money with that!  Are there any other malls around you Bruce?


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 25, 2012)

There are 3 malls near me.  The one is always super busy all the time and that price was for a kisok.  Another one is not to busy and they wanted $200 for a weekend.  I did that a year ago over the black friday weekend and made money but not enough to make it worth while.  So that leaves the one that is $450 a week and I do plan on trying that sometime soon.  I also agree with what you said Lindy that it would help if customers know you are going to be there on a regular basis.  If this other mall works for me I might try to do the first week of every month so I can tell customers that.

Bruce


----------



## Lindy (Dec 25, 2012)

Bruce I think that it a wonderful idea....  I post my dates on FB & my website.  Does the mall have a FB page as well?  If they do you can post on their page as well to gain additional exposure.  Is the $450 for a Kiosk or a table?


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 26, 2012)

The $450 is for a kisok.  It is a good looking unit and is well lit but it is a oval shape.  At least 8' long and 4' wide (maybe a little more) in the middle.  It has plenty of storage behind doors around the base of the unit.  If I do this I would make a oval platform in the middle to create a step and cover it with a cloth of somekind.

Bruce


----------



## Lindy (Dec 29, 2012)

Bruce - I would love to see pictures of the unit.  Oval sounds wonderful but do the sides come down?  Is there counter space around the outer edges and can you close it up at night without having to tear down?

I love having the storage underneath and it is where I put my chair at night.  I used to fill up the bottom with inventory but that got old fast since it is just a big open area underneath.

There was a kiosk I used in Comox that was really well laid out with drawers on the cash end and it has a gorgeous awning for the top.... loved the look and lay-out of it.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Lindy & Bruce! You've given me a lot of good information. I've priced a couple of flea market booths, based on what you both have said, I think the pricing is fair. Thanks to you Bruce, I know what kind of things to be aware of. Now I just need to work on a logo & my packaging! I'm going to check out your link Lindy.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 29, 2012)

Arianna you are very welcome.  I think you'll like working with them....


----------

